# A visual 'feast for the hormones'...for my Kindlebuddies!



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, everyone...I'm new to Kindleboards, but I'm very glad to be here.
Since this is a thread specifically dedicated to bargain books, I've got one for you!

Title:  Elfhunter
From Award-winning Author C.S. Marks:

What if…
Your home, your family, your very life was threatened by something that was sworn to destroy everything you hold dear?

What if – without realizing it -- you were helping this ‘thing’? 

This is the tale of the terrible, unfathomable creature known as the ‘Elfhunter’, and Wood-elven heroine Gaelen Taldin, who pursues him across the fast-paced, character driven pages of this three-volume series. 

Gaelen vows to rid her world of the Elfhunter--even as she is hunted by him--drawing readers of all ages into an epic fantasy that blurs the line between Light and Darkness, love and obsession, free will and fate.

Best Fantasy 2008; Best Series 2009 (Reviewer’s Choice)

Special price--ONLY 99 cents in May!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a link


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks good, got it awhile back, in my TBR list.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I've read this whole Trilogy. Excellent stuffs here!

Tanner


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have picked it up to try it.
But boy do I have a long list of reading to work through.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Elfhunter is easily one of the best fantasy books I've read. The fact that this series has been winning awards should speak volumes about its quality. A great book even for people who don't normally read fantasy. Highly recommended!

BTW, I noticed that Amazon has not yet merged the customer reviews onto the kindle page. If anyone wants to read the customer reviews for Elfhunter before purchasing it, they should visit this link:

http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/1420894609/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241895922&sr=8-1


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I just bought this book, Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I downloaded the sample and bought it as soon as I got to the end. I look forward to the next books being available for the Kindle. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the posts, everyone.  This is a pretty cool place! I'm startin' to get the hang of it. To all who have purchased (or are thinking about it), thanks! The second book in the series should be up on Kindle soon.

C. S. (not C.J.) Marks
(Known as 'Archer' to my online friends)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Giving this excellent book a bump. At 99 cents this book is an absolute steal! Sale ends in May so there isn't much time left to take advantage of this special price.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Giving this excellent book a bump. At 99 cents this book is an absolute steal!


Think I will do the same!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I enjoyed this book quite a bit.

But......

I would make the following observations:
The next two books are NOT available for the Kindle.
The next two books are available on Amazon as (paperback).
The next two books are discounted to over $20 each for paperback.
Far more established authors works are under $10 for paperback.
I would have to think many months before considering shelling out $23 and $21 for anyone's paperback book.

I am sorry to seem negative....
I really did enjoy the first book, which by the way is still available for $.99 on Amazon now in July.
C.S. Marks did a nice job of dropping in and telling us about the great pricing on that first book.
And promptly dissappeared.
Hopefully she is Kindleizing the other two books.
But I will not purchase them for the kind of cost that the paperbacks are asking.
There are too many terrific authors here on KB alone with works that scream to be read for less.
And there are too many established authors with hardback copies out there that cost much less for the Kindle work.

Too bad, I liked the work.  It WAS a long book (get your money's worth in volume).

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Geoff: 

I hear you! Unfortunately, I have already done everything possible to keep my cover prices low in paperback editions. My royalty percentage is as low as I can make it (embarrassingly low. Ha!) and I tried to keep page count down. Regrettably, POD printing costs of my 'furniture' (the three books together constitute a small credenza) make it tough. KINDLE is a Godsend. I am putting the next two books on as soon as new editions are ready! Should be ready in the next week or so. Keep on looking for them, and I WILL announce their arrival.  They'll be inexpensive, too, so fear not!

So glad to hear that you enjoyed Elfhunter.  I have been stuck into the first book in the next Alterran series, and have not spent NEARLY enough time on Kindleboards. Too many things to do, and not enough time to do them. 

Please let me know how it goes once the next two are available.  They sure ought to be worth a buck apiece, eh! 

C.S. (NOT C. J.) Marks


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Archer,
Thanks for coming back to the boards.
I want to make it very clear that I enjoyed (maybe loved) your first book Elfhunter.
I think you have done a terrific job.

And I would willingly pay much more than the $.99 for the next two books on Kindle.

All talented people should be nurtured.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, the Kindle is a way better option than POD which raises the minimum paperback cost to around $20.00. When POD can do it for $10 then it might be useful.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

archer said:


> Hi, Geoff:
> 
> I hear you! Unfortunately, I have already done everything possible to keep my cover prices low in paperback editions. My royalty percentage is as low as I can make it (embarrassingly low. Ha!) and I tried to keep page count down. Regrettably, POD printing costs of my 'furniture' (the three books together constitute a small credenza) make it tough. KINDLE is a Godsend. I am putting the next two books on as soon as new editions are ready! Should be ready in the next week or so. Keep on looking for them, and I WILL announce their arrival. They'll be inexpensive, too, so fear not!
> 
> ...


VERY glad to hear that both of the next books in the series is coming to Kindle soon! I'll buy both as soon as they're available!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Chad:

May they prove worthy of your esteem!
I live in hope (of the $10 POD). Meanwhile, the electronic gizmos are a nice alternative! As an author, I don't really care HOW a reader accesses my work. That's why I love to donate to libraries. But, you're right...the paperbacks are pricey and there's little we can do to help that. I discount the books as much as I can at conventions, etc. (next stop--GenCon Indy!). But I still have to charge $12 for Elfhunter...that's what I have to pay for it. 

I almost have enough expertise to do a complete DIY. I have complete empathy with readers--there are only so many book-buying dollars, and far too many books competing for them. Trouble with a full DIY is the time involved. Sometimes, I need help. ;-)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I am really glad that Geoff and the others have chimed in on Elfhunter. Elfhunter is the model Kindle book that disproves the idea that bargain books are of lesser quality than more expensive books. To the contrary, not only is Elfhunter a superlatively written book, it also is also of an admirable length which means that the reader is getting far more than thier money's worth. Elfhunter, in my opinion, is one of the only fantasy books that I have ever read that appeals to readers who don't normally read fantasy. It really is a great read and at 99 cents this book is a steal.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Gosh, Kevis...thanks! 

Meanwhile, I vow to have at least 'Fire-heart' up and running by the end of the week. I'll make an announcement here as soon as it goes 'live.' 
Because the book is formatted in InDesign, there are a few wee gyrations we have to go through to get it to appear as it does in print. You definitely want the illustrations to come through, right?

It is frustrating not having a Kindle. I have to rely on reader feedback to know if the formatting is ok--I can access a preview, but no guarantees that the whole thing came out right. Elfhunter was fine, so I think we're ok!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes we want and love the graphics.

And we will be happy to help you if there is anything wrong.

Michael Hicks (In Her Name) has an "editor" here in KB that previews all his work (as he writes it actually).
And Jeff Hepple (The Treasure of LaMalinche and Gone For a Soldier) also has a KBer that pre-reads for errors.

But we will be happy to let you know if there is any Kindle problems.

We like to support local talent....local being members of KB that is.
We are enthusiastic to applaud their success.  Like Boyd Morrison (The Ark, The Adamas Blueprint and The Palmyra Impact) who just got a Simon & Schuster hardback book deal.....woo hoo.

Can't stress how much fun it is to see talent succeed.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff: 

I'm thinking of pricing Fire-heart at $2.99.
What do you think?  I'm never sure of how to work this pricing thing...I'm interested in picking up new readers. At that price, I make about as much per copy on a Kindle book as on a print copy. Do you have any sage advice to impart? 

(Anyone else have sage advice to impart?)


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

For a good book I will pay more then that


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would agree that anything under $5 will work for those who have read the first book already.

I imagine that pricing of the second book might affect new readers who are considering picking up the first book for $.99 when they know that there are further books in the series that are more expensive.  I have avoided some $.00 books that are in a genre out of my comfort zone because the followons are much more than I want to get started on.

But you also need to get paid what your work is worth.

I guess that the objective is to be like Boyd Morrison who has just received a contract from Simon & Schuster.  They will now price his hardback DTB and his paperback and then his ebook prices.  So I don't think we will see his work available for Kindle again for at least a year and then for more than we last paid for it.  So we got his books for a bargain this year.  
The other point is though, that WE probably helped make him attractive to S&S, so his pricing that got us to read and enjoy his work in larger numbers worked for him.  So I guess one needs a balance depending upon the goal.

In my line of work it is always the first question: What is the goal?

I hope that this point of view helps.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

The goal is ALWAYS readers. Always. 
I was thinking that $2.99 each for the the last two books in the trilogy would put the set at seven dollars.  That's pretty reasonable for such a long journey into fantasy. 
On the other hand, I could run a 'special' .99 for the second and third books for, say, two weeks. Then, I could go for the $2.99 price. 

I want to do right by the readers without short-changing my books TOO much. Some folks equate 'inexpensive' with 'low quality.'

Thanks.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just let us know here and you will get lots of buyers at a lesser price


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Just let us know here and you will get lots of buyers at a lesser price


We are always looking for good bargains!

Seriously, thanks for considering your readers when you price your Kindle books. We have a lot of nice authors like that here on KindleBoards. I think even at the higher price, you'll get people who have read the first book and $7.00 for a three-book set is still a good deal.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

After all the words I wrote earlier let me say that I agree that $7 for the set with an intro of $.99 is probably just right.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay! I have a plan! 
If it's ok with the moderators, I'll start a new thread for 'Fire-heart.' When you see it, you'll know it's available. We are starting to work on the conversion this very night. 

Helpful authors...helpful readers...why can't the Amazon forums have this nice a crowd?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

archer said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> The goal is ALWAYS readers. Always.
> I was thinking that $2.99 each for the the last two books in the trilogy would put the set at seven dollars. That's pretty reasonable for such a long journey into fantasy.
> ...


Well, being a "thrifty" Kindle reader, I'd LOVE to see a .99 "special" intro price, but I'd also consider buying the 2nd and 3rd for 2.99, also. I've sure noticed that a cheap intro price sells alot of books, hopefully gets alot of positive reviews, which then sells more books!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> Helpful authors...helpful readers...why can't the Amazon forums have this nice a crowd?


Moderation is a lovely thing, isn't it?  Some of the Amazon forums are downright alarming.

Welcome and blessed be,

CK


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Are the next two books going to be available on Kindle? I do not want to read the first one if I cannot read the next two on Kindle. I only read on the kindle. No more DTB for me.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Anne:  But of course, mon ami!  Kindle rocks my world!

(Even though I don't have one yet...)

What's 'DTB?'

(We ALMOST got the second one up last night, but hit a small glitch, which will be remedied today. )


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Anne: But of course, mon ami! Kindle rocks my world!
> 
> (Even though I don't have one yet...)
> 
> ...


DTB is Dead Tree Book Thanks I just bought your book,


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Anne. I really hope you enjoy it! Thanks also for educating me about 'DTBs'--by the time I get my own Kindle, I'll know all the lingo!
I'll be sure to post the special sale price of Fire-heart on this forum so you (and others) can take advantage of the 0.99 price while it lasts.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Thanks, Anne. I really hope you enjoy it! Thanks also for educating me about 'DTBs'--by the time I get my own Kindle, I'll know all the lingo!
> I'll be sure to post the special sale price of Fire-heart on this forum so you (and others) can take advantage of the 0.99 price while it lasts.


Thanks archer that would be great if you could post the sale price of Fire-heart so we can take advantage of the 99 cents sale price.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Fire-heart update:

We have formatted the text; the illustrations look wondrous.  We are still wrangling with the TOC, and there are a few very minor justification issues in the text. Nearly there, though.  Might go live tomorrow!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thanks archer that would be great if you could post the sale price of Fire-heart so we can take advantage of the 99 cents sale price.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Fire-heart is up! Should be ready to download in an hour or so. 


Special introductory price of only 0.99! On Monday, at midnight EST, the price will increase to $2.99 (still a good deal...it's a long read.)

GET IT WHILE IT'S CHEAP!!!  Tell your friends!
You need to read the first book, Elfhunter, before you try 'Fire-heart,' as this is a trilogy.

We'll have the third one ready for you in about a week.  
ENJOY!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you CS.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

archer said:


> Fire-heart is up! Should be ready to download in an hour or so.
> 
> 
> Special introductory price of only 0.99! On Monday, at midnight EST, the price will increase to $2.99 (still a good deal...it's a long read.)
> ...


Congratulations, Archer. Readers are going to be for a real treat!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

BTW,

I don't know why Amazon hasn't yet linked Elfhunter's book pages, but in contrast to what shows up on the kindle page, Elfhunter has a ton of book reviews. If anyone doubts the quality of Elfhunter, just visit this link:

http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/1420894609/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247348291&sr=1-1


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, I know! Amazon has been informed several times, but they can't seem to get it to synch. Fiddlesticks!  Well, maybe some day...
Feh!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope Fire-heart is available soon.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have just started Elfhunter and do not want to put it down. I have only read a couple of chapters and love it already.  I can see why it has won all the awards.  I have already bought the second book in the series Fireheart. And I cannot wait till Ravenshade the thrid book is available.  I am sad I must stop reading now and get some housework done.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Anne:  How wonderful! You've made my day. Now I'm off to community theatre rehearsal--we're doing 'Flash Gordon,' and 'Professor Zarkov' can't be late, y'know! 
(Seriously...it's a scream!  )

My darn housework will have to wait!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne said:


> I hope Fire-heart is available soon.


its up!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

archer said:


> Anne: How wonderful! You've made my day. Now I'm off to community theatre rehearsal--we're doing 'Flash Gordon,' and 'Professor Zarkov' can't be late, y'know!
> (Seriously...it's a scream! )
> 
> My darn housework will have to wait!


Have a good rehearsal. I am slowly getting things done here.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

got it!

Another book to read!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

archer said:


> Anne: How wonderful! You've made my day. Now I'm off to community theatre rehearsal--we're doing 'Flash Gordon,' and 'Professor Zarkov' can't be late, y'know!
> (Seriously...it's a scream! )
> 
> My darn housework will have to wait!


I love Flash Gordon! Man am I jealous!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know.....
If there are any of you out there that have not been introduced to the world of Alterra, you should rush out and get The Elfhunter.  It is the first book and it is a real bargain.

Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

This portrait of one of the (regrettably deceased) characters in _Elfhunter_ was rendered by artist Hope Hoover. Realizing that there's a shortage of (ahem) 'comely' Elves in this world, I just had to share. Hope is the new cover artist/illustrator for the re-release of the trilogy.










Hope this brings a smile this morning. 

--'Archer'

_merged with your existing thread. . . .new posts will be deleted, sorry.  _


----------

